# Microsoft Outlook 2007, blank emails, maybe a rendering problem, please help!



## khamill (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi there guys

When recieving emails, all I get is the subject, and the email is blank. On the mail, it says "report this rendering problem"

Can anyone please help

Thank you in advance
Kev


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Kev..

does this happen to all emails you receive?

Have you tried sending yourself a test email with some random text in the subject?

Also, do you have any software installed which monitors your mail program such as Anti-Virus and Anti-Spam software?

Are you able to send emails without a problem and do the recipients receive them in normal condition?


----------



## jeandersen (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello...

I am having the same problem... Yes - everything but the body of the email is received and sent...

I have tested by sending an email from 2007 to my gmail account... subject comes through, but no body... 

Same by sending back to 2007 - subject, but no body...

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## jeandersen (Oct 5, 2006)

Found the solution...


http://beyondteck.blogspot.com/2006/05/blank-email-messages-in-microsoft.html


...


----------

